# File Size Problem



## jbyrd24 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi All
Finally got around to photographing a few of the better pens
I have turned and went to place them in my album. I saved
them all as jpegs and the files turned out way too large.
What do you save your photos as and what size to be able to
put them in the album.

Thanks as always


----------



## rtparso (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the HP software that came with my camera or printer. It has basic editing features and since I am a very basic photo guy it does what I need. See if your camera has any editing software.


----------



## Deere41h (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Bryan,  I save mine as jpeg files and I reduce them to about 650 x 400 pixels.  This gets them under the 150K required for your album and 90K required for posting.  You will need some sort of photo editing software to make that reduction.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks ya'll[]
Got it fixed.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 2, 2005)

Image resizer power toys for XP.
It is a snap!


----------

